# Ya ever notice.....



## eric2068 (Jan 4, 2009)

I know we have all heard these before but....
Ya ever notice when approaching an MVA, car overturned, wrapped around a tree, someone will be waving you down to let you know the wreck is there.
Let me hear some of yours.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 9, 2009)

When off duty and dealing with a minor patient, you will have an influx of doctors, nurses and other off duty paramedics pushing you out of the way to assist.

When on duty, and dealing with a major truama on the side of the road, there never seems to be a doctor to assist with that procedure that may save the patients life.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 9, 2009)

eric2068 said:


> I know we have all heard these before but....
> Ya ever notice when approaching an MVA, car overturned, wrapped around a tree, someone will be waving you down to let you know the wreck is there.
> Let me hear some of yours.


 
That's when I drive past the person waving,drive around and come back,then get out and state "Oh I didn't see you". :unsure:


----------



## eric2068 (Jan 10, 2009)

Was told a graduate of The American College of Bystander Physicians, that a patient that C/O SOA, they proably needed O2. WOW!!! Am I ever grateful they were there. I would have never thought of it.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was once treating an LOC that had recovered during treatment when the patients sister ran up, removed the oxygen and announced that she was taking over. She announced that her basic first aid certificate meant that she was far more qualified than I was. She was very quickly removed from the track for her own safety, as she had ran across a motorbike race that was running to jump in the back of the truck. That and the patients mother over turned the decision.

Gotta love the bystanders....


----------



## taporsnap44 (Jan 10, 2009)

eric2068 said:


> I know we have all heard these before but....
> Ya ever notice when approaching an MVA, car overturned, wrapped around a tree, someone will be waving you down to let you know the wreck is there.
> Let me hear some of yours.



It's sad but my grandmother told me a story about a local volunteer fire dept. that drove by the house fire they were responding for. She said they were standing in the development and saw the truck coming and watched them drive right by it. Needless to say they don't hold a very high reputation with the local ambulance authority.

Oh, the house was fully engulfed.


----------



## mikie (Jan 10, 2009)

taporsnap44 said:


> It's sad but my grandmother told me a story about a local volunteer fire dept. that drove by the house fire they were responding for. She said they were standing in the development and saw the truck coming and watched them drive right by it. Needless to say they don't hold a very high reputation with the local ambulance authority.
> 
> Oh, the house was fully engulfed.




Because it was fully involved, there could be a reason they didn't park right in front of it.  Just throwing that out there...

We've had difficulties locating houses (especially when they aren't numbered!)


----------



## taporsnap44 (Jan 10, 2009)

mikie said:


> Because it was fully involved, there could be a reason they didn't park right in front of it.  Just throwing that out there...
> 
> We've had difficulties locating houses (especially when they aren't numbered!)



Never did think of that. But hey thats why im not in fire.


----------



## AMRmedic10 (Jan 12, 2009)

Last big icestorm we had here, my partner and I were on a LDT 3 hours north of home. We hit a little patch of ice 50 feet from the entrance of the hospital we were going to and bumped the R passenger tire against the curb, putting a hole in it. So we finish up inside the hospital and come back out to wait for the tire guy our Sup. insisted on sending to change the tire. We're there about 15 minutes when this helpful soul frantically runs up to the drivers side window and starts banging on the window. I roll the window down thinking something is seriously wrong... she proceeds to give me this panicky look, starts jumping up and down, pointing at the passenger side of the truck, and says: "YOU HAVE A FLAT TIRE!!! IT'S OVER THERE!!! IT'S MAKING YOUR AMBULANCE LEAN OVER!!!"
I look at my partner like 'Is this seriously happening?'... and he smiles sweetly and says: "So THAT'S why you're taller than me sitting down!"  
Such a smartass... I'm 4'8".
THANK YOU CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

taporsnap44 said:


> It's sad but my grandmother told me a story about a local volunteer fire dept. that drove by the house fire they were responding for. She said they were standing in the development and saw the truck coming and watched them drive right by it. Needless to say they don't hold a very high reputation with the local ambulance authority.
> 
> Oh, the house was fully engulfed.



Last year, our neighbour decided to burn off some tree branches and grass clippings in his backyard (a large bonfire), and set off a lot of smoke. I merely closed the windows in the office to stop the smoke from filling the house. But I live on a corner, and every car that drove past called the firies, saying that my house was on fire.

Did not even know that until 3 fire trucks turn up, roll out houses and pound on my door, with full BA on, to 'rescue me' from my burning house. Once evacuated, the stormed through the house, and realised it was not on fire. It was then that they realised that the smoke is coming from next door!

They reckon that dispatch told them to clear the house due to the number of calls, but as we are smarter, i think we all know what really happened - during the flash of brilliance that causes some to be that special little hero, they did not think to look next door.....


----------

